# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Conversor Macro

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aconselhado pelo Tiago Garcia hoje comprei um conversor macro para adaptar nas minhas duas lentes (Canon 18/55 e 55/200 mm). O conversor é Raynox e pode ser visto aqui: http://www.raynox.co.jp/english/dcr/...exdcr250eg.htm

O resultado ainda sem grande experiências, é este...













Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Diogo,

Isso parece bem. Tás a usar com uma canon 350D certo?

Compraste isso onde e quanto custou, se é que se pode saber?

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tás a usar com uma canon 350D certo?


A 300D!!!!





> Compraste isso onde e quanto custou, se é que se pode saber?


Claro que se pode saber (falha minha!!) - http://caixa-de-luz.com/catalog/prod...oducts_id=1943

Abraço e boas fotos,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Simões

Thank you master Obi Wan!

----------

